# Foster kittens- need names



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the first time I am fostering a young litter of orphans- I usually do adults. I don't have pics yet but will try to get soon.
They need names.
The litter consists of three boys and one girl

Boy- black/white tuxedo
Boy- orange / white tabby
Boy- siamese- seal point??
Girl- calico

Yep- all different from the same litter.

Is there a popular kids' show with three boys and a girl characters?
Any ideas for there four?

Pictures coming soon


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

KittehLuv'n said:


> This is the first time I am fostering a young litter of orphans- I usually do adults. I don't have pics yet but will try to get soon.
> They need names.
> The litter consists of three boys and one girl
> 
> ...


i don't know much about kids' shows except for pee-wee's playhouse.
tux: harpo; orange tabby: jambi; siamese: chico, gizmo, or gummo and the girl: miss yvonne. lol


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

tux
tab
seal or sam
cali

Keep it simple

they will get permanent names when adopted.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

KittehLuv'n said:


> This is the first time I am fostering a young litter of orphans- I usually do adults. I don't have pics yet but will try to get soon.
> They need names.
> The litter consists of three boys and one girl
> 
> ...


 It's not a kids show
Person of Interest
Reese (John)
Finch (Harold)
Fusco (Lionel)
Carter (Joss)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Well now I don't think I can come up with names unless given pictures!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

not the greatest, but here's a pic


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Cat'sHouse said:


> tux
> tab
> seal or sam
> cali
> ...


I used cali for a calico just a couple months ago so that one is out. But like the idea of simple


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

anyone see a fish?


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

What do you think of Carter, Finch, Fusco, and Reese?


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Breezy-Supersonic said:


> What do you think of Carter, Finch, Fusco, and Reese?


Like the sounds of them.
Are they from tv or movies? (I don't watch much)


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Goldilocks and the three bears- only not momma, poppa, and baby- instead
Sugar Bear
Honey Bear
Teddy Bear

?? Lame??


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

The names are from CBS's "Person of Interest"


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Breezy-Supersonic said:


> The names are from CBS's "Person of Interest"


LOL- you wrote Person of Interest, but I didn't realize that was a show! I thought they were people I should know.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Which one is the girl?


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Calico = female


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Calico-Carter
Black/White "Fish": Fusco
Siamese:Finch
Orange: Reese


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

KittehLuv'n said:


> anyone see a fish?


yes and that is hilarious. so much better than a kitten with a hitler moustache lol


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

cinderflower said:


> yes and that is hilarious. so much better than a kitten with a hitler moustache lol


looks like it could be a shark- maybe I should name hin Sharky!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

sharky . . . finn . . . mack (for mackerel). you could name them all after fish:

there's a *tiger* shark, orange *roughie*, there's a calico goldfish *(goldie)* called a *shubunkin* lol, and a siamese fighting fish, *betta.*

or pyewacket. i've wanted to name a siamese cat that forever but when i got houdini i forgot. (his full name is Hairy Houdini lol)










although pyewacket is a mouthful, you could call him "pi"

then there's huey, dewey and louie. the girls are april, may and june but their aunt is daisy.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

cinderflower said:


> sharky . . . finn . . . mack (for mackerel). you could name them all after fish:
> 
> there's a *tiger* shark, orange *roughie*, there's a calico goldfish *(goldie)* called a *shubunkin* lol, and a siamese fighting fish, *betta.*
> 
> ...


I went to visit my Dad in assisted living this afternoon and that movie was on!! LOL

I had written down Sharky, Molly, Guppy, and Danio - also all fish. I do like Mack and Beta though. I had Guppy for the Siamese, I'm thinking I like Beta better.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Spring


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

KittehLuv'n said:


> I used cali for a calico just a couple months ago so that one is out. But like the idea of simple


 
Would Cat Ballou do?


----------

